# ELP Island Ice Recipe



## Quicksilver_9 (8/12/18)

Hi all,

I've been longing for Island Ice eliquid for quite some time and have not been able to purchase it as Kieran and his team no longer make it.

Anybody out there have an idee as to a recipe to make my own, was my firt real adv?

Thanks in advance!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

